# Nên mua nệm bông ép Tatana ở đâu uy tín?



## Dungtran (27/11/21)

Nệm bông ép Tatana hiện nay đang dần chiếm được lòng tin của khách hàng. Bởi nệm có độ cứng tối ưu, hỗ trợ nâng đỡ vùng lưng, giúp cơ thể luôn cảm thấy khỏe mạnh. Thế nhưng để mua hàng uy tín và chất lượng ở đâu thì mọi người vẫn chưa thực sự hiểu rõ. Qua bài viết sau, Tatana sẽ lưu ý cho bạn một số địa chỉ mua nệm bông ép Tatana uy tín nhé.



1. Nệm bông ép Tatana là gì?

Nệm bông ép Tatana được làm từ các sợi bông cao cấp được gọi là Polyester cùng keo kết dính nhập khẩu. Sản phẩm được ép cách nhiệt tạo thành khối nệm vững chắc, hỗ trợ giấc ngủ cũng như sức khỏe người sử dụng một cách tốt nhất.

Sản phẩm có vai trò hỗ trợ nâng đỡ cơ thể tối ưu, nhất là người lớn tuổi và trẻ nhỏ. Ở người lớn tuổi, khi xương dễ rơi vào tình trạng nhức mỏi thì nệm bông ép sẽ giúp nâng đỡ từng vùng cơ thể. Để lưng luôn thẳng khi nằm sẽ giúp hạn chế tối đa nhất tình trạng đau nhức mỏi lưng.

Đối với trẻ nhỏ đang trong quá trình phát triển xương, việc định hình để xương thẳng, không cong vẹo là rất quan trọng. Nếu sử dụng nệm mềm sẽ làm lưng bé bị võng, không tốt cho sự phát triển xương của bé.






_Nệm bông ép thẳng Tatana_
2. Ưu điểm và nhược điểm của nệm bông ép là gì?
2.1 Ưu điểm của nệm bông ép

Nệm bông ép được sản xuất theo quy trình tiên tiến, ép cách nhiệt các sợi bông lại với nhau tạo thành khối nệm vững chắc. Bên cạnh đó, nệm bông ép là một sản phẩm phù hợp để nâng đỡ vùng lưng, giúp lưng luôn được thẳng khi nằm, hạn chế tối đa tình trạng đau nhức xương khớp.
2.2 Nhược điểm của nệm bông ép

Song song với những ưu điểm tuyệt vời của nệm bông ép thì sản phẩm cũng có những nhược điểm cần được khắc phục. Ví dụ như, do được làm từ bông ép cách nhiệt lại với nhau nên sản phẩm có độ đàn hồi thấp hơn các dòng nệm khác. Điều này chưa thực sự đáp ứng được nhu cầu của những khách hàng thích nằm nệm mềm và êm.

Ngoài ra, việc sử dụng nệm có độ cao quá thấp sẽ khiến nệm bị biến dạng sau thời gian dài sử dụng. Bạn nên chọn nệm có độ cao phổ thông là 10cm trở lên để có trải nghiệm sản phẩm tốt nhất nhé. Thêm vào đó, nệm bông ép có vòng đời chỉ từ 4 - 7 năm, tuổi thọ của sản phẩm khá ngắn so với những sản phẩm nệm khác.






_Nên chọn nệm bông ép có kích thước từ 10cm trở lên_

3. Có những loại nệm bông ép Tatana nào?
3.1 Nệm bông ép Tatana vải 3D Spacer

Nệm bông ép Tatana được ép cách nhiệt tinh tế từ nhiều sợi bông, mang lại khối nệm vững chắc. Nệm có độ phẳng cao, giúp xương luôn thẳng, hỗ trợ tối đa vùng lưng khi nằm. Bên cạnh đó, nhằm giải quyết nhược điểm hầm nóng vốn có của nệm bông ép, Tatana đã thiết kế vỏ áo nệm bằng vài 3D Spacer. Đây là loại vải độc quyền của Tatana, với hàng ngàn lỗ thoáng khí, đem lại sự thoáng mát cho vùng lưng mỗi khi nằm.

Nệm bông ép Tatana vải 3D Spacer có dạng thẳng và dạng nệm gấp 3 giúp phù hợp với không gian sống hiện nay.






_Nệm bông ép vải 3D Spacer dạng thẳng_







_Nệm bông ép gấp 3 vải 3D Spacer_

3.2 Nệm bông ép Tatana vải gấm

Nệm bông ép vải gấm là sản phẩm có cấu trúc tương tự nệm bông ép vải gấm. Nệm có độ cứng và độ phẳng cao, hỗ trợ xương khớp người nằm luôn thẳng. Áo nệm được làm bằng vải gấm, đem lại sự mịn màng cho làn da khi nằm, giúp người dùng luôn cảm thấy sự thoải mái trong từng giấc nghỉ ngơi. Dạng nệm gấp 3 của sản phẩm hỗ trợ không gian sống của khách hàng nên được nhiều người tin tưởng và chọn lựa.






_Nệm bông ép vải gấm Tatana - nệm gấp 3_


3.3 Nệm bông ép Tatana vải gấm chần gòn

Nệm bông ép gấp 3 vải gấm chần gòn là sản phẩm có chức năng tương tự nệm bông ép chần gòn. Đặc biệt hơn, áo nệm được làm từ vải gấm có chần một lớp bông mỏng, giúp dung hòa độ cứng của nệm. Khi nằm trên nệm, bạn sẽ cảm thấy độ mềm từ lớp chần bông của nệm.






_Nệm bông ép Tatana vải gấm chần gòn gấp 3_


4. Nên mua nệm bông ép Tatana ở đâu uy tín?

Sau khi đã tìm hiểu một số tính năng của nệm bông ép Tatana, hy vọng bạn sẽ tìm được cho mình một sản phẩm nệm bông ép ưng ý. Bạn nên mua nệm có xuất xứ rõ ràng để đảm bảo chất lượng cũng như an toàn sức khỏe cho gia đình. Tatana cam kết bảo hành chính hãng, giao hàng tận nơi, sẵn sàng mang đến giấc ngủ ngon của tất cả quý khách hàng.

Bạn có thể tìm mua nệm cao su Tatana tại nhiều đại lý trên toàn quốc,... Ngoài ra, bạn có thể mua hàng tại đại lý Thegioinem của Tatana. Đây là cửa hàng đại lý độc quyền uy tín chuyên cung cấp sản phẩm nệm Tatana chất lượng.

Một số thông tin về nệm cao su Tatana cũng như địa chỉ mua nệm uy tín được Tatana chia sẻ bên trên hy vọng phần nào mang đến những điều hữu ích đến cho khách hàng. Nếu cần hỗ trợ gì thêm, bạn có thể để lại tin nhắn qua số điện thoại zalo 0945 629 449 để được hỗ trợ và tư vấn nhé. Tatana chúc luôn có giấc ngủ ngon.
------------------------------
THÔNG TIN LIÊN HỆ
Website: www.tatana.vn
Hotline: 091 107 9449 - 028 6656 1155
Fanpage: facebook.com/tatana.vn


----------

